

Best Home Wireless Routers for Spring 2015 - entrode
http://www.domolith.com/2015/02/best-home-wireless-routers-for-spring-2015/

======
entrode
I know new routers like the D-Link AC5300 DIR-895L/R are forthcoming with
faster processors and more streams, but I wanted to take a look at the home
wireless router market as it stands today and size up what I think are the
best routers for specific uses with an eye towards firmware capabilities and
ability to track network usage by-device over time.

Nearly all vendors fail on this, but TP-LINK provides it, ASUS comes close,
and ASUS with DD-WRT and YAMon provides it really well for the R7000.

I'm interested to see if there are any devices I'm missing. A nice MIMO
802.11ac device with firmware capability similar to the Pepwave Surf SOHO
would be great.

